# HTML lernen?



## jeod (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne HTML lernen, weiß aber nicht genau, wo ich anfangen soll.

Gibt es vl Turtorials (ich habe schon bei google gesucht, weiß aber nicht, was das richtige ist...) oder Bücher zum lernen?

danke für antworten

grüße jeod


----------



## Dude101 (13. Mai 2009)

selfhtml.org/ sollte dir da weiterhelfen


----------



## dot (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mit einem Buch angefangen. War ganz ok fuer die Grundlagen. Danach die weiteren noetigen Infos per Google gesucht. Zusaetzlich kam dann glaube ich vom gleichen Verlag ein CSS Buch.


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Mai 2009)

ich habe html in der schule gelernt und es dann weiter über bücher praktiziert... es sind eigentlich alle gut, in googel bzw. amazone.de findeste da sicher gutes zeuch


----------



## push@max (13. Mai 2009)

Also das Internet ist eigentlich voll mit HTML-Tutorials...die auch sehr gut für Anfänger geeignet sind.


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mit einem Buch angefangen, leider weiss ich nicht mehr wie das hieß...

...auf jeden Fall war auch das Buch irgendwann nichtmehr hilfreich, ab da habe ich dann selfhtml.org genommen.


----------



## Chrissyx (14. Mai 2009)

Dude101 schrieb:


> selfhtml.org/ sollte dir da weiterhelfen


 
Mehr braucht man nicht.


----------



## jeod (14. Mai 2009)

wisst ihr zufällig ein Buch, dass ihr mir empfehlen könntet?


----------



## Falk (14. Mai 2009)

Blankes HTML (4.01) beinhaltet ja auch eigentlich gar nicht so viele Elemente - Spannend wird es mit CSS. Das Beste ist aber (wie bei jeder Sache): erst einmal im stillen Kämmerlein rumexperimentieren.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Mai 2009)

Für *gutes *CSS ist auch das Buch von Michael Jendryschick recht brauchbar. Den Inhalt gibt es auch online unter Einführung in XHTML, CSS und Webdesign


----------



## jeod (14. Mai 2009)

danke für alle antworten und informationen!! 

ich glaube ich werde zuerst mal mi selfhtml anfangen und die grundlagen lernen und dann für css ein buch nehmen


----------



## gdfan (14. Mai 2009)

Wenn du dann die Grundlagen drauf hast, kannst du mal einen Kurs an der VolksHochSchule machen. Das habe ich gemacht (erweitertes CSS) hat mir sehr geholfen. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Aber leider etwas teurer als ein Buch


----------



## push@max (14. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mit online-tuts angefangen und viel experementiert...wusste ich nicht weiter, habe ich nach einer Lösung online gesucht.


----------



## Crizzo (15. Mai 2009)

Dies ist ein sehr gutes Einstieger Buch für CSS-Layout.
Die Little Boxes Box (Teil 1 und Teil 2): Little Boxes (Webseiten gestalten mit CSS)

Alles weitere bringt dir für den Anfang SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen), http://www.thestyleworks.de/ und Einführung in XHTML, CSS und Webdesign bei.


----------



## jeod (15. Mai 2009)

danke für alle Antworten!


----------



## PrimeCool3r (15. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mit dem Buch "HTML" von Wendy Willard angefangen (ISBN 3-8266-1525-5) und den Phase 5 html editor.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## jeod (15. Mai 2009)

ist es sinnvoller einen kostenpflichtigen editor zu kaufen oder gibt es auch gute gratisalternativen?


----------



## HeNrY (15. Mai 2009)

Benutz am besten keine WYSIWYG-Editoren, die prodzieren nämlich meistens Müll.
Lieber alles per Hand.

Was ich empfehlen kann ist Weaverslave. Der kann so ziemlich alles.


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Mai 2009)

Weaverslave oder Phase5. Wobei mir Phase5 mehr zusagt, ist halt Geschmackssache. Von den WYSIWYG Editoren taugt eigentlich nur Adobe Dreamweaver, der kostet aber halt auch demenstsprechend.

Braucht man aber im Grunde nicht, ein Quelltext-Editor mit guter Preview-Funktion und ab dafür! Und die beiden oben genannten sind ja for free


----------



## Chrissyx (15. Mai 2009)

Mir reichte in den Anfangsjahren immer Notepad.


----------



## Crizzo (15. Mai 2009)

jeod schrieb:


> ist es sinnvoller einen kostenpflichtigen editor zu kaufen oder gibt es auch gute gratisalternativen?


Notepad++
Phase+
PSPad


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2009)

Gute Editoren sind zum Beispiel Phase 5, Notepad++ (wobei beide ähnlich aufgebaut sind) und von den "Pfuscheditoren" Adobe Dreamwaver und Microsoft Frontpage.


----------



## k-b (19. Mai 2009)

Schau einfach alle Amazonas-Bücher zu HTML an und wäge aufgrund der Kommentare ab, ob das für deine Zwecke (Totalanfänger) geeignet ist


----------



## chrisomato (21. Mai 2009)

Ich kann dir "Video2brain:HTML und CSS-Einstieg für Anspruchsvolle" empfehlen.
Alternativ auch das Buch dazu.


----------

